# Utiliser l'app FranceTV depuis l'étranger ?



## Jellybass (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Tout est dans le titre : résident en Grande-Bretagne, j'ai créé un compte iTunes français exprès pour pouvoir télécharger l'application FranceTV (la nouvelle application de VoD et direct de France Télévision). Comme je m'y attendais, il m'est impossible de regarder les vidéos. Je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une limitation imposée aux personnes résidant hors de France pour des questions de redevance, ou autre.

J'ai lu ici et là qu'il était possible de contourner ce problème en utilisant un VPN, mais je ne sais pas par où commencer. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## BoloG (9 Avril 2011)

Oui faut passer par un proxy, mais je l'ai jamais fait sur iOS.

Ça doit pas être très compliqué je pense.


----------



## trenkwill (10 Avril 2011)

Regarde du cote de VPN uk (vpnuk.net)

Ils sont pas cher, 5£ par mois. Et ça marche nickel : Le direct, les émissions, j'ai toute la télé francaise ! Cela couplé avec une Apple tv pour envoyer le tout sur le rétro projecteur


----------



## Jellybass (10 Avril 2011)

Merci, je vais regarder.


----------



## Jellybass (29 Mai 2012)

Ok, je viens de souscrire à un VPN chez Witopia (£3 par mois) et je peux maintenant utiliser l'appli France Télévisions sans aucun problème.

Pas difficile du tout en fin de compte !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (30 Mai 2012)

bonsoir,

etant tres souvent a l etranger, ce genre d'appli m interesse mais le prix au mois je rebute un peu.
Ayant une Neufbox en France, n'y aurait il pas moyen de me creer mon propre tunnel vers ma connection internet enFrance (depuis mon ipad mais eventuellement depuis mon macbook) pour simuler une adresse IP francaise?

merci


----------



## Jellybass (30 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas. Peut-être quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il la réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> etant tres souvent a l etranger, ce genre d'appli m interesse mais le prix au mois je rebute un peu.
> Ayant une Neufbox en France, n'y aurait il pas moyen de me creer mon propre tunnel vers ma connection internet enFrance (depuis mon ipad mais eventuellement depuis mon macbook) pour simuler une adresse IP francaise?
> ...



Tout n'est pas gratuit dans la vie... 3£, c'est quoi? Veut tu être payé pour ça? Tout travail mérite salaire... Soit tu en as besoin et tu pairs, soit c'est inutile et Ca ne vaut pas le prix, et le problème est réglé...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tout n'est pas gratuit dans la vie... 3£, c'est quoi? Veut tu être payé pour ça? Tout travail mérite salaire... Soit tu en as besoin et tu pairs, soit c'est inutile et Ca ne vaut pas le prix, et le problème est réglé...



n'importe quoi ta reaction.

tu loue un VPN si tu n'as pas d'autres choix.

etant donné que je paie une connexion en France, je peux donc me passer de ces services de location.


----------



## Jellybass (7 Juin 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> etant donné que je paie une connexion en France, je peux donc me passer de ces services de location.



Oui, enfin ce fil est intitulé "Utiliser l'app FranceTV depuis l'étranger", donc une contribution disant "j'habite en France, j'ai pas ce problème" ne sert pas à grand chose.

Par ailleurs, je suis d'accord avec Moumou92 : pas moyen de poster sur ces forums au sujet d'un service payant sans se faire reprendre par les défenseurs du tout-gratuit.


----------



## Lefenmac (7 Juin 2012)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bonsoir,
> 
> etant tres souvent a l etranger, ce genre d'appli m interesse mais le prix au mois je rebute un peu.
> Ayant une Neufbox en France, n'y aurait il pas moyen de me creer mon propre tunnel vers ma connection internet enFrance (depuis mon ipad mais eventuellement depuis mon macbook) pour simuler une adresse IP francaise?
> ...



Si t'as un truc pour avoir la Neufbox et l'Ipad gratuits moi ça m'intéresse aussi, fait ch.. de payer pour ça.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Juin 2012)

chuis pas defenseur du tout-gratuit...
je comprends l'interet de service payants (du fait qu'ils rendent justement de bons services)

je paie ma connexion en france et essaie de m'y connecter c'est tout. Je pense pas que cela demander de payer 5euros pas mois en plus.

_apres ceux qui utilisent les services VPN proposés ici pour etre anonymes et telecharger a donf et qui accusent de supposés defenseurs du tout gratuits, c'est un peu l' hopital qui se fout de la charité _


----------

